# Como agua para chocolate



## helenduffy

Esta frase significa 
a la perfecciOn
o 
enojada?


----------



## rocioteag

Enojada, muyyyyyyyyyyyyy enojada.


----------



## ILT

Que hierve de lo enojada/o que está  Es algo similar a cuando la gente dice que le hirve la sangre del coraje.


----------



## Sidjanga

¡Hola!

¡¡Fenomenal!!, llevaba meses queriendo saber qué quería decir eso.

Y me imagino que el título de la peli se debe entender también así. 

Ya hubo un hilo acerca de este tema (donde la interpretación fue un poco distinta ¿?) , donde traté de conseguir una respuesta a si a los mexicanos les parece bien la traducción que le dieron a la peli como título para el "mundo" de habla alemana, que sería "Chocolate dulciamargo". (?)

Saludos


----------



## helenduffy

Thanks Y'all.

Por alguna razon se me habia metido en la cabeza que era el equivalente a "como anillo al dedo"!  Ahora veo que es el opuesto!


----------



## loladamore

rocioteag said:


> Enojada, muyyyyyyyyyyyyy enojada.


 
Sí, porque el agua que se usa para preparar chocolate debe estar caliente, muyyyyyy caliente. Creo que el título de la novela (o la película) alude a las pasiones de los personajes. Sí hay quienes se enojan, pero hay un momento en el que todos se ponen calientes, pero MUYYYY calientes, a raiz de unos platillos. Y no estoy hablando de temperatura ni de enojo. Uds. me entienden.

¡Saludos!


----------



## natasha2000

Increíble....

En serbio se ha traducido literalmente. Claro está, ha perdido por completo el significado original que comentáis. Hasta este mismisimo momento, pensaba que el título de la peli se refiere a lo dulce e inocente que era el amor entre los dos protagonistas, y sus sentimientos más puros que guardaban hacia el otro durante todas sus vidas... como algo especial, suponiendo que agua para chocolate debería ser algo especial...
¡Qué desastre!


----------



## rocioteag

Sigianga said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> ¡¡Fenomenal!!, llevaba meses queriendo saber qué quería decir eso.
> 
> Y me imagino que el título de la peli se debe entender también así.
> 
> Ya hubo un hilo acerca de este tema (donde la interpretación fue un poco distinta ¿?) , donde traté de conseguir una respuesta a si a los mexicanos les parece bien la traducción que le dieron a la peli como título para el "mundo" de habla alemana, que sería "Chocolate dulciamargo". (?)
> 
> Saludos


 
Bueno, he leido el hilo al que hiciste referencia.... y creo que para entender el título que se le dió, habría que leer el libro (que es, y por mucho, superior a la película).

"Como agua para chocolate" es, como bien se mencionaba en hilo anterior, una alegoría a todas las pasiones humanas, que se expresa  de una manera muy particular, es decir, a traves de la comida (en este caso, referencia al chocolate, o al agua para chocolate). 

Así que como vez, el titulo del libro y la película, es mas figurado que literal, por que el "Chocolate dulciamargo" (o semiamargo como decimos en México) no me parece una idea del todo descabellada.


----------



## rocioteag

natasha2000 said:


> Increíble....
> 
> En serbio se ha traducido literalmente. Claro está, ha perdido por completo el significado original que comentáis. Hasta este mismisimo momento, pensaba que el título de la peli se refiere a lo dulce e inocente que era el amor entre los dos protagonistas, y sus sentimientos más puros que guardaban hacia el otro durante todas sus vidas... como algo especial, suponiendo que agua para chocolate debería ser algo especial...
> ¡Qué desastre!


 
Jajaja nathasha , es un sentido figurado y literal... figurado en el sentido de las pasiones desbordadas (que es muy gráfico el dia de la boda, cuando la hermana mayor sale a caballo) la protagonista esta que "hierve como agua para chocolate" y al mismo tiempo, prepara mole (cuyo principal ingrediente es chocolate).

si te ha gustado la película, no pierdas oportunida de leer el libro, es muchismo mejor.


----------



## natasha2000

rocioteag said:


> Jajaja nathasha , es un sentido figurado y literal... figurado en el sentido de las pasiones desbordadas (que es muy gráfico el dia de la boda, cuando la hermana mayor sale a caballo) la protagonista esta que "hierve como agua para chocolate" y al mismo tiempo, prepara mole (cuyo principal ingrediente es chocolate).
> 
> si te ha gustado la película, no pierdas oportunida de leer el libro, es muchismo mejor.


 
Ya, Rocio, ya lo entendí... Por eso digo, que el título en serbio no lleva nada de estas pasiones desbordadas como dices, nada hierve, nada indica a lo hirviente que se pone el ambiente...eso... uuuuh!  Sino más bien todo indica solo a los sentimientos dulces e inocentes, pasión atada y el deseo carnal/amoroso convertido a la pasión hacia la cocina... Nada de color rojo. Sólo color rosa. ¿Me explico, o lo he liado aún más?


----------



## Sidjanga

rocioteag said:


> Bueno, he leido el hilo al que hiciste referencia.... y creo que para entender el título que se le dió, habría que leer el libro (que es, y por mucho, superior a la película).
> 
> "Como agua para chocolate" es, como bien se mencionaba en hilo anterior, una alegoría a todas las pasiones humanas, que se expresa de una manera muy particular, es decir, a traves de la comida (en este caso, referencia al chocolate, o al agua para chocolate).
> 
> Así que como vez, el titulo del libro y la película, es mas figurado que literal, por que el "Chocolate dulciamargo" (o semiamargo como decimos en México) no me parece una idea del todo descabellada.


Muchas gracias, rociotag.
Entonces, no me parece nada malo lo del "Chocolate dulciamargo" como título traducido (y ahora retraducido literalmente ...). Es que en alemán esta palabra (dulciamargo) tampoco se utiliza normalmente para el chocolate, ahí se usa igualmente semiamargo. 
Es una palabra "contradictoria" que, como en castellano, reune los dos opuestos "dulce" y "amargo", para, en este caso, abarcar toda la gama de emociones humanas, y también (las dificultades e incertidumbres de) los "roces" entre los implicados.

El libro ya me lo compré hace rato, luego no me dio tiempo a leerlo, y ahora no lo tengo acá, pero ya vendrá el momento!

Saludos


----------



## HyphenSpider

¿Qué significa _exactamente_ estar _"*como agua para chocolate*"_? ¿Y a qué hace referencia? La frase viene en un libro titulado así, de Laura Esquivel. El párrafo en el que se encuentra dice lo siguiente:



> Nadie se explicaba este comportamiento, algunos creían que era porque le había afectado profundamente la idea de no volver a tener más hijos. Por lo que fuera, pero tal parecía que la ira dominaba los pensamientos y las acciones de todos en la casa. Tita literalmente estaba "*como agua para chocolate*". Se sentía de lo más irritable. Hasta el canturreo tan querido de las palomas, que ya se habían reinstalado, en este momento la molestaba.


Muchas gracias!


----------



## ILT

Como agua para chocolate significa que estaba muuuuuuuy enojada, a punto de hacer ebullición; tantito que alguien le busque y entonces sí estalla.

Espero haberme explicado 

ILT


----------



## ROSANGELUS

HyphenSpider said:


> ¿Qué significa _exactamente_ estar _"*como agua para chocolate*"_? ¿Y a qué hace referencia? La frase viene en un libro titulado así, de Laura Esquivel. El párrafo en el que se encuentra dice lo siguiente:
> 
> Muchas gracias!


 
_"caliente", como el agua para hacer chocolate. enojada, brava, ardiendo, que echaba chispas..._


----------



## HyphenSpider

Gracias a los dos!


----------



## sabrinita85

Pero, ¿por qué como agua para chocolate? ¿De dónde viene esta expresión?

¿Qué tiene que ver el agua con el chocolate?

(¿Son demasiadas preguntas? )


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Sabrinita para hacer Chocolate de taza, debes calentar el agua hasta hervir y luego añadir el chocolate en barras o en polvo , aunado a eso debes revolverlo muy bien hasta que espese. 
así obtendras un delicioso chocolate (de taza) caliente.

Por eso lo "como agua para chocolate", por lo caliente del agua....

Espero haberme explicado

Saludos


----------



## HyphenSpider

> Pero, ¿por qué como agua para chocolate? ¿De dónde viene esta expresión?
> 
> ¿Qué tiene que ver el agua con el chocolate?


 
Veo que ya te han contestado. En cualquier caso, no sé si "como agua para chocolate" es una expresión popular. Yo nunca la había oído antes.

Un saludo.


----------



## sara_gdleon

de hecho hasta hay una película que se llama así: como agua para chocolate


----------



## pejeman

HyphenSpider said:


> Veo que ya te han contestado. En cualquier caso, no sé si "como agua para chocolate" es una expresión popular. Yo nunca la había oído antes.
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Sí, es una frase mexicana; tan mexicana como el chocolate.

Saludos.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ahhm...
Entiendo!
Por lo tanto cuando uno está como el agua para chocolate, quiere decir que está enojado y hierve tanto como cuando se hace calentar el agua para añadirle el chocolate!

Gracias!

Pero, ¿se usa en España? ¿O solo se usa en Latinoamérica?


----------



## HyphenSpider

> Pero, ¿se usa en España? ¿O solo se usa en Latinoamérica?


 
Por si te sirve, yo soy español y nunca antes la había oído. De hecho, el libro en el que he leído la frase es de una autora de México o algún sitio por ahí cerca.

Salu2!


----------



## pejeman

http://www.nacnet.org/assunta/nacreipt.htm

En esta página viene una receta para hacer una bebida de chocolate y una alusión a la frase "como agua para chocolate."

Saludos.


----------



## sabrinita85

HyphenSpider said:


> Por si te sirve, yo soy español y nunca antes la había oído. De hecho, el libro en el que he leído la frase es de una autora de México o algún sitio por ahí cerca.
> 
> Salu2!


Muchas gracias HS! 


Edit: y a ti tb Peje!


----------



## chics

Hola, yo sólo lo había visto como título de una película, basada en un libro del mismo título que se publicó hará unos quince años; y hasta ahora nunca supe que en algún lugar es una frase hecha.

La autora del libro es Laura Esquivel, una mejicana.

La película tiene títulos diferentes en cada idioma (Sabrinita, el italiano creo que era "dolce come el cioccolato"). Claro, ahora veo que es por que, al traducirlo, pensaron en él como una frase hecha. Aquí en cambio nos pareció muy sutil, original y poético; y una pena que no se tradujese a "Come acqua per il cioccolato", por ejemplo.


----------



## elbeto

chics said:


> Hola, yo sólo lo había visto como título de una película, basada en un libro del mismo título que se publicó hará unos quince años; y hasta ahora nunca supe que en algún lugar es una frase hecha.
> 
> La autora del libro es Laura Esquivel, una mejicana.
> 
> La película tiene títulos diferentes en cada idioma (Sabrinita, el italiano creo que era "dolce come el cioccolato"). Claro, ahora veo que es por que, al traducirlo, pensaron en él como una frase hecha. Aquí en cambio nos pareció muy sutil, original y poético; y una pena que no se tradujese a "Come acqua per il cioccolato", por ejemplo.


 
¿Que? ¿Dulce como el chocolate?
¡Eso si me pone como agua para chocolate!


----------



## Jellby

En el DRAE aparece la expresión, y adivinad qué frase viene como ejemplo 

*agua
como ~ para chocolate.*
1. loc. adv. Col., C. Rica, Cuba, El Salv. y Méx. En actitud colérica. _Tita estaba como agua para chocolate, se sentía de lo más irritable_.

Lo que no dice es el porqué de la expresión, pero eso ya lo han explicado.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola
Que curioso que aparezca la expresión en el DRAE, pero yo entiendo que en el ejemplo está sobreentendido el porqué, ya que habla de que Tita está irritable...como agua para chocolate.
Es así o son cosas mías?

Lo otro que me causó curiosidad es el porqué del nombre en Italiano (Dulce como el chocolate), aunque Chics dice que "él cree"....


----------



## sabrinita85

Aquí el libro está traducido con: _*Dolce come il cioccolato*_ (_Dulce como el chocolate_); pero no refleja lo que quería decir la autora.
Y la película está tradicida por: _*Come l'acqua per il cioccolato*_ (_Como agua para chocolate_), pero eso aquí no tiene sentido, porque el chocolate de taza lo hacemos con la leche caliente y no con el agua.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

acá tambien , pero mi Madre nos acostumbró asi
Ponemos la olla con agua al fuego, y cuando hierva el agua le colocamos el chocolate ( en barras o en polvo) , y luego que esté bien mezclado es cuando le agregamos la leche liquida y lo espesamos un poco más.
supongo que es una de las razones por las que toman en cuenta el agua y no la leche...
saludos


----------



## chics

Nosotros también lo hacemos con leche, y muy espeso. Echarle agua sería estropearlo, más que otra cosa, ni siquiera mezclaría fácilmente, creo. Lo entendía como algo que no viene bien, que no pega. 
Como decía, en general en España no se captó el significado que quería darle la autora.

En Francia -éste sí lo sé seguro- el libro lo tradujeron literalmente, en cambio la película se llama _Les épices de la passion_ (Las especias de la pasión).

En Reino Unido tanto el libro como la peli tienen el título traducido palabra por palabra: _Like water for chocolate_.


----------



## elbeto

Hola. Pues en México, tenemos incluso una mezcla que será de mayor impacto para todos los participantes del hilo.
Agua, nixtamal (http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=nixtamal), piloncillo (http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=piloncillo) y chocolate. ¡Sabrosísimo! A pesar de lo que puedan comentar, tienen que probarlo para opinar.

[Si buscan champurrado en el DRAE, lamento decirles que está equivocado.     Bueno, no se me infarten, es que dice que es atole, pero el atole es de harina de maíz, no de masa (nixtamal). Algún día agregarán la acepción, estoy seguro, pero mientras tanto, el chocolate con agua (y masa y piloncillo) es simplemente delicioso.]


----------



## pejeman

chics said:


> Nosotros también lo hacemos con leche, y muy espeso. Echarle agua sería estropearlo, más que otra cosa, ni siquiera mezclaría fácilmente, creo. Lo entendía como algo que no viene bien, que no pega.
> Como decía, en general en España no se captó el significado que quería darle la autora.
> 
> En Francia -éste sí lo sé seguro- el libro lo tradujeron literalmente, en cambio la película se llama _Les épices de la passion_ (Las especias de la pasión).
> 
> En Reino Unido tanto el libro como la peli tienen el título traducido palabra por palabra: _Like water for chocolate_.


 
En cualquier mercado de la ciudad de Oaxaca, se puede dsifrutar de un delicioso chocolate hecho con agua (con agua para chocolate, claro). No tiene igual, ni siquiera el revuelto con leche. Como en México no existía ganado vacuno antes de la llegada de los europeos, se preparaba con agua. Yo en lo personal, como afortunadamente he eliminado completamente de mi dieta la leche y los productos lácteos, lo disfruto a la antigûita.

Saludos.

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

elbeto said:


> Hola. Pues en México, tenemos incluso una mezcla que será de mayor impacto para todos los participantes del hilo.
> Agua, nixtamal (http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=nixtamal), piloncillo (http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=piloncillo) y chocolate. ¡Sabrosísimo! A pesar de lo que puedan comentar, tienen que probarlo para opinar.
> 
> [Si buscan champurrado en el DRAE, lamento decirles que está equivocado.    Bueno, no se me infarten, es que dice que es atole, pero el atole es de harina de maíz, no de masa (nixtamal). Algún día agregarán la acepción, estoy seguro, pero mientras tanto, el chocolate con agua (y masa y piloncillo) es simplemente delicioso.]


 

Hola Elbeto.

De donde yo soy el champurrado es de harina de trigo, y el atole puede ser de harina de trigo o de maiz. El de trigo lleva azucar y canela y leche. El de masa de maiz tiene, agua, sal y se le puede agregar leche (normalmente no).

El champurrado es de harina de trigo, tiene piloncillo, canela, se le puede agregar un poco de chocolate.

El chocolate siempre lo preparamos con leche. Nunca he tomado chocolate hecho a base de agua.


----------



## elbeto

Hola a todos.
No se de donde eres mirx, pero igual te creo. El que yo no conozca una de las recetas o palabras de mi país, no significa que no exista, espero probar un día el champurrado que tu conoces. Esto no demuestra otra cosa que la diversidad de platillos de nuestro país. Por ejemplo, el pozole, que algunas regiones como Guerrero, es un platillo que se prepara a base de granos de maíz y se sirve caliente, mientras que en otras regiones del sureste, si mal no recuerdo, es una bebida a base de masa (nixtamal) y se sirve fria.

(Antes de hacer el comentario sobre el champurrado, lo consulté con varias personas, pues "mi receta" podría estar equivocada. Mis fuentes fueron: mi tía, Chepis la de los tamales y una amiga; todas coincidieron en mi receta, con excepción de la canela, que solo una me dijo era necesaria).

En todo caso, volviendo al tema del hilo, y para no meterme en problemas, *como agua para chocolate*, cuyo significado ya ha quedado más que claro en este hilo, tiene un significado real, pues hay recetas que dictan la preparación del chocolate mezclado con agua.

Por otro lado, como título del libro de Laura Esquivel, es más bien un delicioso pretexto (a menos que se quiera relacionar con el caracter agrio de la mamá de Tita) para introducirnos en el mundo de las emociones y su relación con la comida, especialmente la mexicana, ya que a lo largo de la novela, se van entremezclando los sentimientos (amor y odio) con las pasiones (deseo y venganza) y con la comida (codorníz en pétalos de rosa y pasteles cuya harina ha sido humedecida por las lágrimas de Tita). Quizás bajo esta luz es que la traducción al italiano del título podría considerarse adecuada.

*Como agua para chocolate* es pues, _estar a punto de ebullición (emocionalmente)_ y cobra sentido si piensas que la receta del chocolate preparado con agua, urge a la cocinera a hervir previamente la misma antes de integrar la barra de chocolate para lograr una mezcla homogénea y el sabor justo, como el que las abuelitas de algunos de nosotros lograban en sus chocolates.

Bueno, ya. Ahí se ven.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

te quedo bien bonita la explicación El Beto, ya casi me hacer llorar...


----------



## Sewy

Buenas,

  Hay una salsa de Willy Chirino - Rumbera que usa esta expresión. En esta, mas que estar enojado, da el sentido de caliente o excitado.

  Si se usa esta expresión en Expaña, lo más lógico es que persona que no tiene un conocimiento explicito de su significado lo entienda por caliente o excitado. Así, que cuidado al usarla !!! 

Un saludo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Sewy said:


> Buenas,
> 
> Hay una salsa de Willy Chirino - Rumbera que usa esta expresión. En ésta, más que estar enojado, da el sentido de caliente o excitado.
> 
> Si se usa esta expresión en España, lo más lógico es que persona que no tiene un conocimiento explicito de su significado lo entienda por caliente o excitado. Así, que cuidado al usarla !!!
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Hola (Bienvenida al Foro)
se utiliza en ambos sentidos y dependiendo del contexto, estoy segura que cada quien lo interpretará como debe ser.

Saludos


----------



## criptexblanco

En Perú se hace chocolate con leche y en algunos casos también con agua, sólo para disolver el chocolate caliente que se toma. Pero mi abuela hacía un chocolate, sólido, con agua principalmente, y luego un poco de leche y margarina, con el que solía hacer baños para tortas o también unos dulces individuales. En este último caso acercarse a la olla era un peligro, ahí sí que hervía el agua. Mi abuela le solía llamar a ese preparado _fosh,_ por Fouge.


----------



## Sewy

ROSANGELUS muchas gracias por la bienvenida !!! Solo una pequeña aclaracion, soy un chico !! jajaja. Aunque soy consciente que este apodo confunde.


----------



## mirx

Y para el tema del Chocolate, *¿Hay alguien que utiliza ésta frase aparte de la autora?* Yo nunca he escuchado a nadie decir "Estás como agua para chocolate".

Lo más cerca con lo que me he encontrado es:

"Estás que hierves"
"Estás de mírame y no me toques"
Y muy recientemente gracias a Joel. "Estás que saltas"


----------



## Jellby

mirx said:


> Y para el tema del Chocolate, *¿Hay alguien que utiliza ésta frase aparte de la autora?* Yo nunca he escuchado a nadie decir "Estás como agua para chocolate".



En España casi seguro que no, pero dado que está recogida en el DRAE dudo que sea una frase exclusiva de una persona.


----------



## Yume_Kisst

En Panamá jamás la he oido, pero preguntaré por mis alrededores. Según vi, Costa Rica está incluida en la lista de paises que la aplican... Por otro lado, lo más cercano que sé al sentido de la frase (que creí significaba "incoherencia"), es:

"Estás que echas chispas", y... otros que dudo sean dichos externos a mi familia ^ ^U.

En fin, edito cuando despierten por aquí. Cuídense~

*___________Edit___*

Bueno... Hoy le pregunté a varias personas (ticas, claro), y me respondieron entre "sí, la oí alguna vez" (por parte de adultos) y "no, ¿qué es?" (de uno que otro compañero). Parece que Costa Rica ya no la aplica como antes o.o... 

No sé ustedes, pero yo la usaré cada que se presente el momento ^ ^

Cuídense~


----------



## elbeto

mirx said:


> Y para el tema del Chocolate, *¿Hay alguien que utiliza ésta frase aparte de la autora?* Yo nunca he escuchado a nadie decir "Estás como agua para chocolate".


Es que en Adrómeda no existe el chocolate.  

La autora la utiliza porque hay mucha gente que lo hace. Mi padre, mis abuelos y abuelas, que Dios los tiene en su gloria, y en algunos de los sectores de la población mexicana que aún viven si se usa. Yo mismo lo uso, aunque he de decir que no tan seguido (no soy tan enojón  ).

Aunque te he de decir que se usa más en primera persona: "Estoy como agua pa' chocolate."

Por supuesto, hay muchas otras frases que se usan para significar lo mismo que seguramente son más comunes. Pero de que se dice, se dice.

Saludos.


----------



## afabafa

El significado que se le da es tán sencillo que es que estaba muy enojada, y agua como chocolate o leche como chocolate, en realidad siento que no tiene relevancia, aunque al haber leido el libro habrán comprendido que Tita cocinaba entonces la frase de Como agua para chocolate es muy subjetiva pues ella se refiere a todo como una comida, yo soy mexicana y en realidad no utilizamos la frase como tal, yo nunca la he escuchado así que no es una frase que se use con regularidad. Simplemente es el título de un muy buen libro de una escritora mexicana. No lo creen así? o como les pareció el libro?


----------



## elbeto

afabafa said:


> El significado que se le da es tán sencillo que es que estaba muy enojada, y agua como chocolate o leche como chocolate, en realidad siento que no tiene relevancia, aunque al haber leido el libro habrán comprendido que Tita cocinaba entonces la frase de Como agua para chocolate es muy subjetiva pues ella se refiere a todo como una comida, yo soy mexicana y en realidad no utilizamos la frase como tal, yo nunca la he escuchado así que no es una frase que se use con regularidad. Simplemente es el título de un muy buen libro de una escritora mexicana. No lo creen así? o como les pareció el libro?


Pero en Mexicalpan de las Garnachas se usa entre la población de más de 20 años.


----------



## mirx

elbeto said:


> Pero en Mexicalpan de las Garnachas se usa entre la población de más de 20 años.


 

Quizá sea eso, por eso hice la pregunta. Tengo exactamente 20 años y nunca he oído a nadie decir tal cosa, ni menores ni mayores. Obviamente en Andrómeda nadie me va a decir eso, pero viví varios (demasiados) años en México y nunca escuché eso.

Y sí Afabafa, el libro es riquísimo.


----------



## elbeto

mirx said:


> Quizá sea eso, por eso hice la pregunta. Tengo exactamente 20 años y nunca he oído a nadie decir tal cosa, ni menores ni mayores. Obviamente en Andrómeda nadie me va a decir eso, pero viví varios (demasiados) años en México y nunca escuché eso.
> 
> Y sí Afabafa, el libro es riquísimo.


Mmmmh, ya veo. Cuando estabas naciendo Armando Jiménez estaba publicando su libro "Tumbaburro de la Picardía Mexicana" (Editorial Diana, México, 1977) en donde encuentras la siguiente definición:


> *ESTAR COMO AGUA PARA CHOCOLATE.- *Estar enojado, malhumorado.


 
En mi pueblo, si se usaba. Mi abuelo y mi padre la usaban mucho, pero que podría esperarse de ellos, eran solamente mexicanos (y viejos) como yo. Yo la uso muy de vez en cuando, debo confesarlo y se que las nuevas generaciones prefieren decir "me lleva," "me purga" y muchas otras expresiones que no me atrevo a mencionar aquí.  Si ves algunas películas de Joaquín Pardave, Pedro Infante, Sara García y hasta de Tin Tan, verás que en alguna de ellas, podrás escuchar esta misteriosa expresión. Estoy seguro que en unos años, nuestros descendientes no la usarán ya más, incluso ignorarán que alguna vez existió el chocolate.

A todo esto, podrán notar un dejo de nostalgia por los años idos, las expresiones olvidadas y el México que avanza dejando a los viejos atrás.

Pero ya, basta de tanto azote, cierro la buchaca y aunque no me haya echado un ocho y piensen que estoy pachiche, algunos contemporáneos mios seguirán diciendo "estoy como agua para chocolate."
Saludos.


----------



## afabafa

exactamente, a mis 19 años, no he escuchado la frase, pero he preguntado con mis familiares y si, ellos sin embargo algunas veces la han usado, es una realidad que con el tiempo la gente va cambiando su forma de hablar, pero para eso tenemos a nuestros fieles amigos los libros que siempre nos enseñarán palabras y frases nuevas ya seán del año 1500 o del 2000 no importa, lo único con razón de celebrarse es que compartamos expresiones y de esta manera no quedarán en el olvido al menos para nosotros.


----------



## elbeto

afabafa said:


> exactamente, a mis 19 años, no he escuchado la frase, pero he preguntado con mis familiares y si, ellos sin embargo algunas veces la han usado, es una realidad que con el tiempo la gente va cambiando su forma de hablar, pero para eso tenemos a nuestros fieles amigos los libros que siempre nos enseñarán palabras y frases nuevas ya seán del año 1500 o del 2000 no importa, lo único con razón de celebrarse es que compartamos expresiones y de esta manera no quedarán en el olvido al menos para nosotros.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Estoy muy de acuerdo, yo creo que tiene mucho sentido darle uso a la expresión, _"estar como agua para chocolate"._
Que dicho sea de paso, tiene dos connotaciones de uso muy común , por lo tanto es de facil aplicación.

saludos
rosa


----------



## gramatica

Se puede decir en la conversacion o en la escritura "Esta muy enojado"/Esta como agua para choclate?

Gracias


----------



## irredento

en realidad, el chocolate es una bebida originaria de aqui (México) y se preparaba en agua, ya que como sabras, hasta antes de la colonia no habia vacas por estos lares; por lo que si por tradicion entendemos origen, lo tradicional seria prepararlo en agua (y para ello necesitarias tablillas de chocolate amargo sin leche), como si fuera cafe .
yo difruto ambas versiones, y debo decirte que en agua es mucho mas ligero .


----------



## IRINITA K.

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 

Buenos días/tardes a todos!

Os quería preguntar una cosita por pura curiosidad:

Leí una novela de una autora mexicana Laura Esquivel y me ha llamado la atención el título *"Como agua para chocolate"* ¿Es una frase hecha o solamente un título inventado por autora? ¿Significa algo? ¿Os suena haberla oído alguna vez en conversaciones? 

Muchísimas gracias de Irinita


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo he oido este refrán algunas veces con el significado de "estar en pleno punto de ebullición: hirviendo, como debe estar el agua para hacer el chocolate".

Saludos


----------



## Antpax

Hola Irinita:

Significa estar muy enfadado. 
Saludos.

Ant


----------



## IRINITA K.

¡Estupendo! Además, no sabía que alguien más se había preguntado lo mismo  Lo que pasa que es una frase bonita y he pensado que merece la pena ser/estar bien interpretada. 

Saludos,


Irinita


----------



## Antartika

Irinita, la novela tiene también versión cinematográfica. Ah, y también hay una canción que se titula así, "Como agua para chocolate", de Ana Gabriel. Nada, era sólo un detallito por si te apetece escucharla


----------



## IRINITA K.

La película la quiero ver, debe ser maravillosa. Que había una canción, eso no lo sabía. La verdad es que la novela me ha encantado, me la he leído de un tirón y eso que me pasa muy pocas veces. Me he comprado un libro de bolsillo, al azar, ya depsués me he dado cuenta de que la autora era muy famosa, pero con mis pobres conocimientos sobre literatura moderna, hispánica, pues... Muchas gracias por detallito


----------



## ToñoTorreón

EN efecto se trata de una frase hecha por acá. Es estar muy enojado. 

La versión cinematográfica la dirigió el entonces esposo de Laura Esquivel, Alfonso Arau.


----------



## flljob

Pero yo creo que juega con el sentido de muy caliente, con sentido erótico.

Saludos


----------



## elmg

flljob said:


> Pero yo creo que juega con el sentido de muy caliente, con sentido erótico.
> 
> Saludos


 

Coincido con flljob, habiendo leído el libro, el título parece haber sido elegido en este sentido.


----------



## ManPaisa

En el libro, Tita usa la expresión de forma muy clara, para indicar que está hirviendo de rabia.

Sin embargo, es posible leer un doble sentido en el título, como metáfora para la excitación sexual presente en buena parte de la obra.


----------



## el_novato

Por lo general, esta frase indica enfado.


----------



## XiaoRoel

ManPaisa said:


> En el libro, Tita usa la expresión de forma muy clara, para indicar que está hirviendo de rabia.
> 
> Sin embargo, es posible leer un doble sentido en el título, como metáfora para la excitación sexual presente en buena parte de la obra.


Evidentemente hay un juego polisémico buscado por la autora en esos dos sentidos. Un juego de alusión y elusión entre enfado y sexo. Es un buen hallazgo estilístico, incluso diría que brillante. El problema es que no todos los hablantes de español lo pillarán. En España se entendió como un juego sémico entre culinaria y sexo.


----------

